# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Alpha 1 Released!

## TheFridge

&#34;Perhaps I’m too saucy or provoking?&#34; — Benjamin Franklin The first Alpha of the Saucy Salamander (to become 13.10) has now been released! This alpha features images for Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME, and UbuntuKylin. Pre-releases of Saucy Salamander are *not* encouraged for anyone needing a stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into [...]

More...

----------


## sanderj

... but does it include Mir?

----------


## grahammechanical

It is too early even for Ubuntu+Unity to have Xmir by default. But we can get it if we want.

http://www.olli-ries.com/running-mir/

I have Saucy+Xmir with Unity, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu & Gnome Shell as alternative desktops. Considering that Saucy is just at Alpha stage and this is the first ime it has been possible to get much of anything running on MIR, it is not bad going.

This is from a recent mailing list




> _My name is Olli Ries from Canonical and I am the Engineering Director for Unity and Mir. I wanted to give you an update on the roadmap for Ubuntu’s graphical stack over the next few releases._
> 
> _Our Display Server Mir has gone from a proof of concept, sufficient to justify its announcement in March this year, to high quality, high performance component that we think will deliver the fastest, cleanest display experience for the Ubuntu platform. We are confident that all desktop environments and derivatives will work well throughout the transition, based on our ability to provide a full X compatibility layer._
> 
> _Here is the roadmap and milestones for the Ubuntu graphics stack transition to Mir:_
> 
> _Ubuntu 13.10:_
> _XMir on Mir by default, with a fallback session to X where there is no Mir driver support, supported for 9 months_
> 
> ...


Regards.

----------

